# Wynkoop Brewing Company to release Rocky Mountain Oyster Stout Beer!!!



## kleenex (Oct 5, 2012)

Wynkoop to Release Ballsiest Beer Ever

Because you 10000% know that a "Rocky Mountain Oyster" infused beer is a classic combination


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll stick with my Manhattans, thank you very much!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 5, 2012)

This is just wrong.  In so many ways.


----------



## kleenex (Oct 6, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> This is just wrong.  In so many ways.



BUTTT this is an extra special flavor...  A flavor you can only get with Rocky Mountain Oysters.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 12, 2012)

Now that would certainly taste different, I would be willing to give it a try


----------

